# Is There Life After Death?



## Neutral Singh (Nov 15, 2004)

Seattle Doctor Specializes In Near-Death Experiences

POSTED: 9:01 am EDT April 30, 2004
UPDATED: 6:14 pm EDT May 4, 2004

The NBC 10 Investigators tracked down a doctor in Seattle whose research may
come closer to anyone else to answering the question, is there life after
death?

Dr. Melvin Morse is a pediatrician who used to think that people who were
interested in near-death experiences just wanted to be on television talk
shows.

But something happened to one of his patients that changed his opinion. Now
he believes the evidence points to something after life.

Most scientists will explain that near-death experiences are caused by the
lack of oxygen in the brain in the last moments of life.

But Dr. Morse believes he's found evidence that it is a glimpse of something
beyond our existence.

"I interviewed a 6-year-old boy," said Dr. Morse. "We resuscitated him. He
opened his eyes and he dramatically said, 'That was weird, two guys just
sucked me back into my body.'"

Dr. Morse is a respected pediatrician. He was a skeptic about the issue of
life after death until he was confronted with a story he couldn't explain
away.

"She was what you would call clinically dead," explained Morse. "She was
under water for 19 minutes."

After the 7-year-old girl was resuscitated, she started drawing pictures.

"What she described to me was not a hallucination. It was a blow-by-blow
accurate description of her own resuscitation, but from a bird's eye point
of view," said Dr. Morse.

The child believed she had to go back to her body to help her mother with
her unborn brother. She drew her unborn brother with a big red heart.
Several months later her brother was born with heart disease.

"How can dying, comatose patients perceive anything? That's what fascinated
me," said Dr. Morse. "I knew that something important about human
consciousness was to be learned."

Dr. Morse has recorded dozens of interviews with children who have
experienced near death. He says he finds the experiences with children to be
the most pure.

Dr. Morse says he doesn't believe in God himself and he has little interest
in the experiences many adults often have reflecting their own religious
beliefs and cultures.

Critics say it is because Christians tend to see Jesus and Indians see Hindu
gods, the near-death experience doesn't seem scientifically credible.

Social worker Kimberly Clark Sharp says she couldn't come to terms with her
own out of body, near-death experience until one of her own patients had
one.

Sharp's patient went into cardiac arrest. After she was resuscitated, the
patient insisted she had risen out of her body and floated up around the
hospital where she saw a blue tennis shoe on the third floor ledge.

To calm down her patient Sharp went to look. "I did find a blue tennis shoe
on the ledge," said Sharp. "She got everything right as she described it to
me."

"It's clear even when people are flat lining in the last moments of life,
something profound is happening," said Dr. Morse. "It is something today's
monitors can't pick up."

Dr. Morse's findings have been published in medical journals and he's
working to see if something physically changes in the right temporal lobe of
the brain when someone has a post-death experience.

"One child told me it was a light who told her who she was and where she was
to go," said Dr. Morse. "I want to interact with that light that tells us
who we are and where we are to go while we're still alive. That to me is a
challenge of the near-death experience."

Dr. Morse believes you can get in touch with that part of the brain through
prayer, meditation, even the rhythmic movement of knitting. There's no
absolute proof, but he believes that people who have that near death
experience are stepping into another realm.


----------



## Eclectic (Nov 15, 2004)

I personally believe in life after death. There is an author by the name of Raymond Moody who is famous for his extensive research on NDEs (Near Death Experiences)

I've also heard of people who have been visited by relatives who have died. Usually in dreams, but sometimes while being awake as well. I think the entire study on life after death is very interesting.  Albert Einstein believed that when the body dies, where does the energy go? Before I knew of Einsteins theory, I asked the same question. I said to myself, "If everything is made of a certain frequency of energy and when we are alive, we are full of energy, what happens when we die? It's not like we blow up and the burst of energy is released..."


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 15, 2007)

The science of soul travel is something that has
intrigued seekers of the spiritual path since the
beginning of time. Soul travel is something that
every person on planet earth does every night
when they sleep. The different bodies travel to
their prospective planes of consciousness. Soul
travel is where you separate from your physical
body and travel to the higher dimensions of
God’s universe.
Guru Nanak and Soul Travel
One of the greatest soul travellers of all time
was Guru Nanak Dev Ji. He was so powerful
that he could take people in their physical body
to other realms. When Guru Nanak was in Iraq,
he took the son of the head priest of Iraq to
other worlds and brought back parshad. This is
recorded in Bhai Gurdas Vaars:
"Here in Baghdad he has shown a great miracle.
Meanwhile he (Baba Nanak) talked about
myriads of netherworlds and skies. Pir Dastegir
asked (the Baba) to show him whatever he had
seen. Guru Nanak Dev taking along with him
the son of the pir, melted into thin air. And in a
wink of eye visualized him the upper and lower
worlds. From the nether world he brought a
bowl full of sacred food and handed it over to
pir. This manifest power (of the Guru) cannot​be made to hide." (Vaar 1 Pauri 36)

Why Soul Travel?
Soul travel allows us to have a direct experience
of God. It gives one an absolute knowingness
that we are not our physical bodies by allowing
us to shed your other bodies (physical, etheric,
astral, mental) and travel to the highest planes
of God.​

The Mechanics of Soul Travel
When we travel in our soul body, we travel with
the power of our minds. If we want to go to
Saturn all we have to do is think Saturn and we
are instantly there. There is no time or space
once we leave our body. Eenergy follows
thought, and it is our thoughts which create our
feelings, emotions, actions and what we attract
into our lives.
This is why Gurbani stresses the importance of
keeping God in mind at all times as this is our
ultimate destination. Also Guru Nanak Dev Ji
gave the Sat Naam mantra to humanity which is
the mantra that governs the soul plane.​ 
Usefulness of Worldly Soul Travel
There is a beautiful story from the life of Guru
Nanak to highlight the value of worldly soul
travel versus spiritual soul travel. Guru Nanak
met a powerful Yogi who had spent 20 years of
meditation to learn how to teleport his physical
body to an island near a coast.
Guru Nanak then jumped in a boat at the coast
line and paid a boatman a couple of rupees to
reach the island and on reaching the Island
Guru Nanak said, “2 rupees is the value of your
20 years of meditation”!
So keep in mind that soul travel is to be used
for God realisation only. Everything else is just​another form of Maya (wordly attachment)

Also read this :
http://www.projectnaad.com/wp-content/uploads/leaflets/scientific_evidence_for_reincarnation.pdf


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Oct 15, 2007)

What I have realised now makes what I have known Chicken feed


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Oct 15, 2007)

i will tell you all when i am back


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 16, 2007)

Cool answer - analytic philosopher Amarsanghera ji!


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 16, 2007)

Ek_musafir ji,

Thank you for your views. 
I have always put a logic about nature of ourselves in the following fashion, I don't know how many of us will agree with me, but here goes:

When we die, we (soul) remain in the omnipresence which is here and now. But the physical world which is impermanent and subject to change and travel, leaves us (soul). 

So when we die, it is the world which leaves us and not we leave the world.
Only that leaves and goes away - which is temporal in nature.

Comments please.


----------



## drkhalsa (Oct 16, 2007)

> I have always put a logic about nature of ourselves in the following fashion, I don't know how many of us will agree with me, but here goes:
> 
> When we die, we (soul) remain in the omnipresence which is here and now. But the physical world which is impermanent and subject to change and travel, leaves us (soul).
> 
> ...




Dera Begum ji 


If its truly your own personal conclusion which means that you reached this conclusion based on your understanding and experiences ( without using others experiences)

Than I would say its great achievement!! and great realisation  , Hats off for you !

Keep it up 

Jatinder SIngh


----------



## drkhalsa (Oct 16, 2007)

> I've also heard of people who have been visited by relatives who have died. Usually in dreams, but sometimes while being awake as well. I think the entire study on life after death is very interesting.
> 
> Visiting dead relatives is a figment of ones imagination. The soul leaving the body in a majority of the cases has another body ready to move into. It could even be a birth in the same family.



Dear Musafir ji

Plz Explain what takes Birth?!

what happens to mind?( you indicated that it keep the soul prisoned in your post)


I think it will be interesting disscusion ! so Just starting with some questiopn more will follow as you explain futher 

Thanks

Jatinder Singh


----------



## Sikh80 (Oct 17, 2007)

Soul never dies. It changes its place after physical death of the body. Soul takes a new body after death. Hence on plain logic there has to be continuity of life.
Death does not affect the phenomennon of Life.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Oct 17, 2007)

who is this "I" that dies?

who is this "I" that remembers and thinks?


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Oct 17, 2007)

What I know now makes what I have known Chicken feed


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Oct 17, 2007)

> Plz Explain what takes Birth?!


 
Unfulfilled Desires



> what happens to mind?( you indicated that it keep the soul prisoned in your post)


 
The mind/conscience survives to live again. You need to kill the Mind to release the Soul.


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 18, 2007)

mar-ta mar-ta jag moo-aa
mar bin na janeya koye
aisee marni so marrae
bahurr na marna hoye

.....................

Kabeera, Jab Hum paida huye
jag hassey hum roye
aisee karni karr chalo
hum hassey jag roye

.....................


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Oct 18, 2007)

What I know now makes what I have known Chicken feed


----------



## TGill (Oct 18, 2007)

> Can you give me your understanding of the above verses and how can one achieve that state of mind?


 
Ekmusafir ji - I don't think mind can ever achieve this state. This is a property of primal state and it is achieved when mind drops and become primal state itself. This primal state is the basis of mind. This mind/mann is a like ice which floats in water(primal state) and when this ice melts going to its original form only the water remains.
There is no one who achieves this state as in this state there is no individual mind left but only the primal state.


----------



## drkhalsa (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				Plz Explain what takes Birth?! 			 		 	 	 
Unfulfilled Desires

 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				what happens to mind?( you indicated that it keep the soul prisoned in your post)

The mind/conscience survives to live again. You need to kill the Mind to release the Soul.


Thanks!

Now if its the desire sthat take birth than why should the 'I' be concerned with its endless births 
why no let the show run let the 'I' remain totally aloof and unconcerned from what the mun/mind  is doing and what the desire want to do


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 19, 2007)

ekmusafir Ji,

Those partial verses which I mentioned ? 
I did so because I was inspired by your explanation. Yes, you might want to take it as a response to your post, but it doesn't form an answer, as you posed no question. 

TGill Ji,

Your "cube of ice" concept is really cool !

~ begum ~


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 19, 2007)

Katha in English by Joginder Singh
YouTube - JUSTICE AFTER DEATH - SIKH RELIGION


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 20, 2007)

Divine Encounters - Sikhism
Divine Encounters - Sikhism - The Light Divine
Divine Encounters - Sikhism - The Primal Joy
Divine Encounters - Sikhism - The Method


----------

